
Signal for Android Attachment Bug - thecoffman
https://whispersystems.org/blog/signal-android-attachment-bug/
======
mankash666
Unlikely that a 4GB attachment is ever sent by a hacker or real person to a
mobile device that may, oftentimes, not even have that much free storage or
RAM.

